# Siemens Gigaset USB adapter 54



## tutter (22. September 2004)

Hallo 
Problemstellung: 
Bin seid Jahren Windows anhänger, möchte aber jetzt auf Linux Suse 9.1 umsteigen und mein Windows komplett löschen, habe es auch auf einen Testrechner installiert und es läuft alles wunderbar. Um nun aber die Suse auch auf meinem Produktiv Laptop zu installieren brauche ich Wireless Lan. Habe dann erst einmal versucht meinen Siemens Gigaset USB adapter 54 auf meinen Testrechner zum laufen zu bringen, ohne Erfolg! 

Was bisher Geschah: 
1) Habe in der Release Notes nachgeschaut und Infos über Wlan gefunden: 
2) Habe dann unter /etc/docs...... mir die Infos geholt wo ich die 
Treiber /firmware vom USB adapter herbekomme. 
3) Habe die Wireless Lan tolls installiert über yast 
4) Habe dann das Paket mit rpm ...... installiert.(Atmel.......rpm) 
5) Habe dann versucht den USB adapter unter Yast Netzwerkgeräte zu 
konfigurieren, was aber nicht funktioniert hat da ich den adapter garnicht 
auswählen kann. 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich etwas hilfe bekommen könnte, es muss 
auch nicht absolut ausführlich sein, fummel auch selber gerne damit ich endlich mein Windows abmelden kann und ganz auf Linux umsteigen kann! 

Danke schon mal im ..... 

bis denne 

Mario


----------



## thro0301 (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 
hast Du schon eine Lösung gefunden? Ich habe das gleiche Problem, 
Gruss, Tom


----------



## Fabian (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi, vielleicht hilft euch folgender Link  weiter?


----------

